# Power outage



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi there,

I was just wondering if any of you are/were affected by the power outage. I live near the area without power, but, luckily, my place is not affected.

Maybe it would be good to talk about how to protect our aquatic friends when there is a prolonged power outage -- things like wrapping the tank in a blanket to keep the heat in, etc.

What are your ideas/concerns?


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I know people who keep the large motomaster back ups but its costly. Back when we had the week long power outage(whole friggin country) my fish made it just fine. All I did was change the water after a few days.

But my friends with marine weren't so lucky!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

heat is my biggest concern, surely. especially since i keep several smaller tanks who's temps are greatly affected by the room temperature. i'm not sure what i'd do, i guess blankets are a good idea but i'm not sure how long that would last...

i've always got ammochips on hand just in case my filter takes a long-term nose dive and i, for some reason, can't get another/repair my current filter. hopefully we'll never lose power for that long though.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

If its small enough those 12hrs back heating packs would prob work for 5-10 gallon. In a jam anyway..


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

genius - simple and cheap.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

or someone on another board was heating water and adding it to the tank a bit at a time...he's gonna do it overnight, his family went and stayed somewhere there was heat.


----------

